# ATI tools problem.??



## Bytor (Jan 7, 2008)

I installed my new M3A32-MVP MB this weekend. When I opened ATI tool it shows no core or memory clock speeds. When I click to find the max clock a window opens that reads.

"the video card you selected for overclocking in ati tool does not seem to be used by windows.

Visual testing has been disabled.

To fix this, go to display properties, settings, and enable the monitor output of the card."

Now I went and tried to do as it says. But how do you enable the monitor output of the card? I couldn't find anything like that.

I hope someone out there can help with this. Its driving me nuts...

Thanks

Bytor


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 7, 2008)

what version of atitool are you using? when i had my crossfire 1950's atitool picked them up fine.


----------



## Bytor (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply...

I had .26 installed first.  Then tried .27 and the same problem.  It worked great on my Asus M2R32-MVP MB.  But not on this M3A32-MVP.  Not sure if its the PCI-e 2.0 being the problem or not.  A pair of Visiontek 3870's should be here this week and I'll see if it still does it.


----------



## Bytor (Jan 7, 2008)

Found a post with the same problem and there fix was the same.
Ok its working fine now.  Uninstalled the one I had and installed .27 Beta 3 and it worked...  yyyeeehhhaaaa
Wonder if the older versions dont work with PCI-E 2.0.  Dont know, but its working now....


TY  tech power up and Random Murderer.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 16, 2008)

Can you link the site you got the beta from?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45596


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 16, 2008)

Amazingly quick! Thanks!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

You're welcome.  If you change the 3 to a 4 in the download link you will get the beta 4, which only helps with the x1950 and hd2900.


----------

